# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Ψυχοσωματικά (στόμα) + κατάθλιψη + άγχος

## potis74

Καλησπέρα. Πρωτάρης στο forum - παρακαλώ για την επιείκεια και την αγάπη σας...!!!
Πριν ένα χρόνο άρχισα να νιώθω μια πίεση στην δεξιά πλευρά της γνάθου σαν ένα χέρι να μου πιέζει δόντια, νεύρα, μυς. Μια συνεχής ενόχληση και κούραση. Παράλληλα πολύ πρωινό ξύπνημα χωρίς λόγο. Σε συγκεντρώσεις με φίλους άρχισα να νιώθω απόμακρος, νευρικός. Μετά άρχισα να κλείνομαι στο σπίτι και πολλά άλλα που οι περισσότεροι ξέρετε από πρώτο χέρι. Να πάω σε γιατρούς σκέφτηκα να γίνω καλά. Πήγα σε πολλούς, κανείς δεν με βοήθησε. Έχω οικογένεια που με χρειάζεται ξανασκέφτηκα, να πάω σε ψυχίατρο, νευρολόγο. Δυο μήνες malicon (seropram) και άλλους δύο zoloft με πολλές παρενέργειες, έγινα χειρότερα. Τώρα 4 περίπου μήνες χωρίς φάρμακα. Η πίεση στη δεξιά γνάθο, το μούδιασμα των πίσω δοντιών, οι σπασμοί και ο πόνος, το κάψιμο σε γλώσσα και χείλος καλά κρατούν... Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει τέτοιου είδους ή παρόμοια συμπτώματα...; Υπάρχει λύση...; 
Ευχαριστώ. Φιλιά + δύναμη...

----------


## Constantly curious

το potis ειναι απο το ποτης? εχει κανει ελεγχο στομαχικου πεχα? οτιδηποτε?

----------


## potis74

Όχι... καμία σχέση με ποτό ή καταχρήσεις οποιουδήποτε είδους - υποκοριστικό ονόματος είναι. Κάπνιζα μόνο αλλά το έκοψα λίγους μήνες πριν καταρρεύσω (νομίζω ότι για μένα λειτουργούσε λίγο αγχολυτικά και απλά μετά δεν μου έμεινε τίποτα να ξεδίνω).
Δεν έχω κάνει γαστροσκόπιση γιατί δεν έχω καούρες και καψίματα στο στήθος. Είναι μια δυσκαμψία περισσότερο της δεξιάς γνάθου, αισθάνομαι τα δόντια άβολα, πονάνε κάποια στιγμή χωρίς οδοντιατρικό πρόβλημα, μουδιάζουν όπως προείπα και τις περισσότερες φορές έχω νευρόπονους σε κρόταφο, αυχένα, αυτί.
Ένα μπερδεμένο κουβάρι δηλαδή....

----------


## darkfighter

> Καλησπέρα. Πρωτάρης στο forum - παρακαλώ για την επιείκεια και την αγάπη σας...!!!
> Πριν ένα χρόνο άρχισα να νιώθω μια πίεση στην δεξιά πλευρά της γνάθου σαν ένα χέρι να μου πιέζει δόντια, νεύρα, μυς. Μια συνεχής ενόχληση και κούραση. Παράλληλα πολύ πρωινό ξύπνημα χωρίς λόγο. Σε συγκεντρώσεις με φίλους άρχισα να νιώθω απόμακρος, νευρικός. Μετά άρχισα να κλείνομαι στο σπίτι και πολλά άλλα που οι περισσότεροι ξέρετε από πρώτο χέρι. Να πάω σε γιατρούς σκέφτηκα να γίνω καλά. Πήγα σε πολλούς, κανείς δεν με βοήθησε. Έχω οικογένεια που με χρειάζεται ξανασκέφτηκα, να πάω σε ψυχίατρο, νευρολόγο. Δυο μήνες malicon (seropram) και άλλους δύο zoloft με πολλές παρενέργειες, έγινα χειρότερα. Τώρα 4 περίπου μήνες χωρίς φάρμακα. Η πίεση στη δεξιά γνάθο, το μούδιασμα των πίσω δοντιών, οι σπασμοί και ο πόνος, το κάψιμο σε γλώσσα και χείλος καλά κρατούν... Υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει τέτοιου είδους ή παρόμοια συμπτώματα...; Υπάρχει λύση...; 
> Ευχαριστώ. Φιλιά + δύναμη...


Ακριβως το ιδιο παθαινει και μια γνωστη μου κι εχω ακουσει και για αλλο ενα ατομο το ιδιο αν εχετε αποκλεισει καθε παθολογικο αιτιο και αυτο ειναι ψυχολογικο τοτε τι να πω...εδω δεν ειμαστε ειδικοι αλλα ισως να ειναι ψυχοσωματικο τονιζω αν το εχεις ψαξει πρωτα παθολογικα ετσι...ισως εισαι αγχωδης τυπος κι ολο αυτο το αγχος ξεσπαει εκει τι να πω μια λυση θα ηταν να μην το πολυσκεφτεσαι και απλα να ηρεμησεις το σιγουρο ειναι οτι αυτο το παθαινουν κι αλλοι απο οσο εχω ακουσει γιατι δεν επισκεπτεσαι και καποιον καλο ψυχολογο ισως εκει να βρεις μια ακρη πες τι σου συμβαινει γιατι αν ειναι ψυχολογικο ετσι θα το καταπολεμησεις ριζικα οχι μονο με χαπια αλλα να βρεις και την αιτια που το παθαινεις

----------


## potis74

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το να υπάρχουν κάποιοι ακόμα με τα ίδια συμπτώματα είναι για κάποιον διεστραμμένο λόγο μια παρηγοριά. Ο ψυχολόγος είναι αυτό που κοιτάω τώρα αλλά χρειάζομαι κάποια σύσταση. Δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ τον πρώτο τυχόντα. Είναι και τα λεφτά πολλά...
Το χειρότερο είναι μια δυσκαταποσία που μου έχει προκύψει και που μου προκαλεί περισσότερο άγχος. Μασάω και καταπίνω από την αριστερή πλευρά, κανένα πρόβλημα, καμία ενόχληση. Καταπίνω από δεξιά και ο λαιμός μου γδέρνεται, η μπουκιά σαν να κολλάει και να χρειάζεται κόπος για να κατέβει, μπορεί να νιώσω και στο αυτί πόνο ή φαγούρα. Τι στο καλό, δεν μπορεί να το φαντάζομαι... Και γιατί δεν νιώθω το ίδιο και στην άλλη πλευρά; Οι 2 ΩΡΛ που έχω επισκεφτεί δεν βλέπουν κάτι ύποπτο. Που αλλού να πάω, σε τι ειδικότητα; Και το άγχος μεγαλώνει...

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Αυτο μου θυμιζει καπως 

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9D...BC%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## Macgyver

> ; Οι 2 ΩΡΛ που έχω επισκεφτεί δεν βλέπουν κάτι ύποπτο. Που αλλού να πάω, σε τι ειδικότητα; Και το άγχος μεγαλώνει...


Υπαρχει ειδικοτητα ' στοματολογος ' , ξερω εναν στην Αθηνα , Χαλανδρι ......

----------


## potis74

Όχι, από τα λίγα που ξέρω η νευραλγία τριδύμου έχει τρελό πόνο μικρής διάρκειας που σε φέρνει στα όριά σου - δεν το μπερδεύεις εύκολα. Σε στοματολόγο πήγα. Μόλις της είπα το ιστορικό με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν το συζητούσε ότι ήταν θέμα άγχους και τίποτα άλλο. Με το ζόρι με εξέτασε.
Για τα μπάζα γιατροί - μόνο τα λεφτά μας ξέρουν να ζητάνε. Έχω αποκτήσει πια μεγάλο θέμα με την φάρα τους γιατί ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΝΕ. Στον αυτόματο βάζουν τις γνώσεις τους, γράφουν ένα δύο φάρμακα για να πούμε ότι κάτι κάνανε και έξω από την πόρτα.

----------


## darkfighter

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το να υπάρχουν κάποιοι ακόμα με τα ίδια συμπτώματα είναι για κάποιον διεστραμμένο λόγο μια παρηγοριά. Ο ψυχολόγος είναι αυτό που κοιτάω τώρα αλλά χρειάζομαι κάποια σύσταση. Δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ τον πρώτο τυχόντα. Είναι και τα λεφτά πολλά...
> Το χειρότερο είναι μια δυσκαταποσία που μου έχει προκύψει και που μου προκαλεί περισσότερο άγχος. Μασάω και καταπίνω από την αριστερή πλευρά, κανένα πρόβλημα, καμία ενόχληση. Καταπίνω από δεξιά και ο λαιμός μου γδέρνεται, η μπουκιά σαν να κολλάει και να χρειάζεται κόπος για να κατέβει, μπορεί να νιώσω και στο αυτί πόνο ή φαγούρα. Τι στο καλό, δεν μπορεί να το φαντάζομαι... Και γιατί δεν νιώθω το ίδιο και στην άλλη πλευρά; Οι 2 ΩΡΛ που έχω επισκεφτεί δεν βλέπουν κάτι ύποπτο. Που αλλού να πάω, σε τι ειδικότητα; Και το άγχος μεγαλώνει...


Σε καταλαβαινω κανε υπομονη στον καθενα το αγχος επιδρα διαφορετικα πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο να βρειτε μια ακρη δεν μπορει να εχεις παει σε τοσους γιατρους και να μην σου βρισκουν κατι παθολογικο ενω εχεις αρα πηγαινε σε ψυχολογο προσπαθησε να εισαι ηρεμος μην το παιρνεις πολυ στα σοβαρα θα το λυσεις το θεμα σου στην αρχη ολοι μας ταλαιπωρουμαστε λιγο μεχρι να βρουμε την ακρη οσο πιο πολυ το σκεφτεσαι και αγχωνεσαι τοσο πιο κακο κανεις στον εαυτο σου...αν θελεις πες σε ποια πολη τον ψαχνεις τον ειδικο μηπως καποιος εχει να σου συστησει κατι καλο...σκεψου ομως οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι που το παθαινουν και ζουν και βασιλευουν!!!και φυσικα αυτο ειναι παρηγορητικο χαλαρωσε λιγο ειναι θεμα χρονου να το λυσεις! :Smile:

----------


## potis74

Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο... Έχει αλλάξει όλη η ζωή μου με τους νευρόπονους και τους πονοκεφάλους. Ζαλίζομαι και δεν έχω όρεξη ούτε για την δουλειά, ούτε για την οικογένεια. Ούτε μια βόλτα με το παιδί μου δεν έχω δύναμη να πάω, τραγικό έτσι; 
Ψάχνω ψυχολόγο στις περιοχές Πειραιά, Κερατσίνι, Αιγάλεω, Νίκαια, δυτικές συνοικίες με λίγα λόγια. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι που να αξίζει και να μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα του είμαι υπόχρεος...

----------


## darkfighter

> Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο... Έχει αλλάξει όλη η ζωή μου με τους νευρόπονους και τους πονοκεφάλους. Ζαλίζομαι και δεν έχω όρεξη ούτε για την δουλειά, ούτε για την οικογένεια. Ούτε μια βόλτα με το παιδί μου δεν έχω δύναμη να πάω, τραγικό έτσι; 
> Ψάχνω ψυχολόγο στις περιοχές Πειραιά, Κερατσίνι, Αιγάλεω, Νίκαια, δυτικές συνοικίες με λίγα λόγια. Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι που να αξίζει και να μπορεί να βοηθήσει θα του είμαι υπόχρεος...


Τωρα που θα κοιταξεις τον εαυτο σου που μαλλον παραμελησες αρκετα θα δεις οτι ολα θα καλυτερευσουν κι οτι εχω δικιο!Δεν χρειαζεται να νιωθεις τυψεις επειδη δεν εισαι καλα σε αυτη την φαση θα ηρεμησεις και θα πηγαινεις οσες βολτες θες με το παιδι σου...Ελπιζω καποιος να εχει να συστησει κατι διαφορετικα ψαξτο λιγο και μονος σου κατι αξιολογο θα βρεις δεν μπορει αλλα μην το καθυστερεις και παρα πολυ

----------


## Constantly curious

> Όχι... καμία σχέση με ποτό ή καταχρήσεις οποιουδήποτε είδους - υποκοριστικό ονόματος είναι. Κάπνιζα μόνο αλλά το έκοψα λίγους μήνες πριν καταρρεύσω (νομίζω ότι για μένα λειτουργούσε λίγο αγχολυτικά και απλά μετά δεν μου έμεινε τίποτα να ξεδίνω).
> Δεν έχω κάνει γαστροσκόπιση γιατί δεν έχω καούρες και καψίματα στο στήθος. Είναι μια δυσκαμψία περισσότερο της δεξιάς γνάθου, αισθάνομαι τα δόντια άβολα, πονάνε κάποια στιγμή χωρίς οδοντιατρικό πρόβλημα, μουδιάζουν όπως προείπα και τις περισσότερες φορές έχω νευρόπονους σε κρόταφο, αυχένα, αυτί.
> Ένα μπερδεμένο κουβάρι δηλαδή....


Με συγχωρεις πολυ για την ερωτηση, σπανια κανω χιουμοριστικες ερωτησεις και ηταν λαθος μου εφοσον ταλαιπωρεισαι και τοσο πολυ. Το χωρις οδοντιατρικο προβημα εισαι σιγουρο ? εκανες ακτινογραφια να δεις μηπως εχεις κανεναν εγκλειστο φρονιμητη ? Σου ευχομαι να βρεις μια λυση οσο πιο συντομα γινεται και να μην ταλαιπωρεισαι αλλο.
Καλη δυναμη και ξανα συγνωμη για τον αστεϊσμό.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εχεις εξετασει το ενδεχομενο ασχετα απο το αγχος και τη καταθλιψη να εχεις Συνδρομο Κροταφογναθικης Αρθρωσης; Μπορει δηλαδη αυτο να μην ειναι απολυτα ψυχοσωματικο...αν και το καθαυτο συνδρομο ειναι συνδεδεμενο με το αγχος και επιδεινωνεται με το στρες. Εγω το εχω χρονια. Τσεκαρε το σε εναν γναθοχειρουργο αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη...

----------


## potis74

Προς constantly curious : Δεν παρεξηγήθηκα καθόλου, προς Θεού, κι εγώ μπορεί να το σκεφτόμουνα και να το συνέδεα λανθασμένα - κανένα πρόβλημα. Ίσα ίσα που το γεγονός ότι διευκρινίζεις τις προθέσεις σου δείχνει έναν αξιόλογο και καλλιεργημένο άνθρωπο. Αγάπη + δύναμη λοιπόν...
Natalia_sups έχεις δίκιο. Σίγουρα έχω πρόβλημα με κρόταφο-γνάθο (σφίγγω τα δόντια μου από έντονο άγχος) αλλά μιας κι εσύ εισαι παθούσα μπορεί να είναι μόνο από την μια πλευρά...; Αριστερά δεν πονάω καθόλου. Musco ril & xeforapid που μου έχουν συνταγογραφήσει βοήθησαν λίγο. Για λίγο όμως... Μην προτείνεται μασελάκι, δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ με την πλαστική αηδία. Άσε που σφίγγω δόντια - γνάθο απο τα νεύρα μου και στο ξύπνιο μου. Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## Constantly curious

Αρα ασυνειδητο σφιξιμο δοντιων ειδικα τη νυχτα = θεμα... μμμ  :Frown: 
Δυστυχως μονο για τα μασελακια υπνου γνωριζω.

----------


## potis74

Σήμερα πέρασα μια φρικτή ημέρα στη δουλειά με το εσωτερικό τρέμουλο που κάποιοι ξέρετε καλά. Γύρισα σπίτι και ξάπλωσα γιατί πονάω ξανά στη γνάθο δεξιά κοντά στο αυτί, στα δόντια της περιοχής και στο κεφάλι. Έφαγα νιώθοντας ότι δεν μπορώ να μασήσω σωστά και ότι δεν ελέγχω τις κινήσεις του στόματός μου. Έχω το μούδιασμα και μια πικρή γεύση για δευτερόλεπτα που κάνει χειρότερα τα πράγματα. Τι μου προτείνετε... ακόμα έναν νευρολόγο ή ψυχίατρο...; Προλαβαίνω ή να μου φορέσουνε την λευκή ρομπίτσα να τελειώνουμε...;

----------


## arntaben

Βρε μηπως εχεις αλλαξει την ομοιοσταση αου εγω ειχα τρεμολου παντως οταν ειχε γινει αυτο ουτε να μασησω μπορουσα 
Οσο για την τελευταια ερωτηση προτειμησε κατι σε πολυχρομο ακουσα οτι ειναι της μοδας το λευκο ειναι ξεπερασμενο :-ρ

----------


## Natalia_sups

Η γναθος σου περιεγραψε μου τι παθαινει...νιωθεις μια δυσκαμψια ειπες και προβλημα στη μασηση, πονο κοντα στο αυτι (μπροστα υποθετω, στην αρθρωση εκει που ενωνεται η κατω γναθος με την ανω) και γενικα μια απροσδιοριστη ενταση/πονο σε ολη τη μασητικη περιοχη του προσωπου σου και στους κροταφους σωστα; Σου ειπα και χτες τι μπορει να ειναι εν μερει...δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρη αλλα γιατι δεν το κοιτας; Δοκιμασε να ανοιξεις λιγο το στομα σου χαλαρα (κρεμασε το) ενω καθεσαι ισια και πιεσε πολυ ελαφρια και στις δυο πλευρες του προσωπου σου απο διπλα απο τα αυτια προς τα κατω (προς τη γναθο)...σε ανακουφιζει εστω ελαχιστα;

----------


## potis74

Έχεις καταλάβει και την φύση και την θέση του προβλήματος. Ούλα, δόντια, γνάθος, ακόμα και η περιοχή της μαλακής υπερώας (σ' έχασα...?) κοντά στην δεξιά αμυγδαλή πονάνε μονόπλευρα σαν να τα πιέζει κάποιος με δύναμη. Και συχνά υπάρχει κλικ στην άρθρωση όταν ανοίγω το στόμα μου. Αυτό που έχω προσέξει είναι ότι έχει έναρξη, κορύφωση (η ρομπίτσα που λέγαμε) και ύφεση. Έχω πάει σε ΩΡΛ - γναθολόγο - στοματολόγο και η απάντηση είναι παυσίπονα, μυοχαλαρωτικά, αντιφλεγμονώδη. Ο.Κ. αλλά μπορεί όλος αυτός ο πόνος να οφείλεται σε άγχος (που σίγουρα έχω και δεν μπορώ να κοντρολάρω)..; Και γιατί πάσχει μόνο η μια πλευρά και όχι η άλλη...;
Αυτά... και να σου πω: ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Τι ευχαριστεις για αυτο ειμαστε εδω στο φορουμ να ανταλλαζουμε εμπειριες...δεν μπορω να σου πω που τελειωνουν τα ψυχοσωματικα σου απο τη καταθλιψη και το αγχος σου και που αρχιζει το οργανικο θεμα, ισως δεν ειναι ιδια περιπτωση, ωστοσο μπορω να σου μιλησω για αυτο το θεματακι με τη γναθο το τονιζω ΑΝ ειναι αυτο που εχεις...
Τα περισσοτερα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις παντως και εχουν να κανουν με τη περιοχη της πλευρας του προσωπου μοιαζουν αρκετα με γναθοπροσωπικο συνδρομο/συνδρομο γναθοκροταφικης αρθρωσης που εχω κι εγω, για αυτο στο λεω μηπως φταιει και αυτο.
Καταρχην αυτο το συνδρομο εχει και οργανικα αιτια (φθορα στην αρθρωση, ταση στους μασητικους μυς) και ψυχολογικα (αγχος και στρες). Αυτο με το κλικ οταν ανοιγεις το στομα ειναι αλλο ενα συμπτωμα...οταν κοιμασαι η και γενικα τριζεις τα δοντια σου μεταξυ τους; Ειπες εχεις και προβλημα συγκλισης, δεν βολευονται τα δοντια στο στομα σου...ε; Ολα οσα περιγραφεις εκτος απο το καψιμο και την ενοχληση στα ουλα και τη πικρη γευση ειναι συμπτωματα αυτου του συνδρομου που σου λεω παντως. Αυτα τα περισσια μπορει να ειναι οντως ψυχοσωματικα απο ολη την υπολοιπη κατασταση που βιωνεις και το αγχος σου...αν υπαρχει ομως η παραμικρη πιθανοτητα να ειναι αυτο που σου λεω ειναι κριμα να ταλαιπωρεισαι, για αυτο επεμενα λιγακι.
Δυστυχως ΑΝ ειναι αυτο δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενη θεραπεια μια και εξω, για αυτο και οι γιατροι ισως να μην σου ελεγαν πολλα πολλα, ωστοσο υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι διαχειρησης ωστε να μην επηρεαζεται η ποιοτητα ζωης του ατομου και να ειναι σαν να μην εχει τιποτα και ειναι βλακες που δεν σε ενημερωσαν καταλληλα ΑΝ ειναι αυτο. Πρεπει να βρεις καποιον να σε διαγνωσει και να σε ενημερωσει σωστα. Ναι η ευκολη λυση ειναι τα μυοχαλαρωτικα και τα αντιφλεγμονωδη...μετα το αλλο οπλο του ατομου ειναι η γνωση. 
Στην ουσια οσο αγχωνεται και στρεσαρεται το ατομο τοσο περισσοτερο καταπονει την αρθρωση στη γναθο του και τοσο πιο πολλη πιεση ασκειται στους μασητικους μυς και τους μυς του προσωπου (δεν εχεις δει οταν σφιγγει τα δοντια καποιος πως τιναζονται λιγο οι μυς στα μαγουλα κοντα στα αυτια; Ε αυτο).
Μετα προκυπτουν πονος και ενοχληση στη καταπονημενη αρθρωση η τους πονεμενους μυς και αυτο με τη σειρα του κανει το ατομο να αγχωνεται οτι θα πονεσει στην γναθο και τελικα το αγχος να τον κανει να ποναει οντως και ουτω καθεξης, φαυλος κυκλος. Αυτος ο κυκλος μπορει να σπασει μονο αν ξερεις τι ακριβως συμβαινει στη γναθο σου και ηρεμησεις λιγο με την επιγνωση...δυστυχως η ενταση στο προσωπο θα αρχισει να φευγει μονο οταν να παψεις να φοβασαι οτι να τη ερχεται...επισης να σε ρωτησω το αλλο, η κατω γναθος σου οταν σε κοιταμε απο το πλαι, ειναι ισως λιιγο πιο μεσα απο την πανω; Αν ειναι ετσι και αν τα πανω μπροστινα δοντια σου ειναι μπροστα απο τα κατω δοκιμασε να μην ακουμπουν τα πανω με τα κατω δοντια σου οταν εχεις κλειστο στομα...απλα ασε τη κατω γναθο να κρεμεται ελευθερα στη θεση που αισθανεσαι πιο ανετη...αυτο μπορει να ανακουφισει την ενταση στους μυς του προσωπου σου λιγο...εγω εχω μαθει να ζω ετσι χρονια. Παλια κλειδωναν τα σαγονια μου σα του πιτμπουλ και δεν μπορουσα καν να ανοιξω το στομα μου...η καμια φορα δεν μπορουσα να ανοιξω το στομα αρκετα, μαζι με ολα τα αλλα συμπτωματα που εχεις εσυ. Εκλαιγα μερονυχτα, ενιωθα αναπηρη. Με τον καιρο οσο εμαθα να το διαχειριζομαι χαλαρωσε το πραγμα ομως και τωρα ειμαι καλα, εχω πολυ καιρο να παθω κατι αναλογο, ζω χωρις τα συμπτωματα πια απλα θελει να το διαχειριζεσαι.
Τι αλλο...περα απο τα κολπα που σου περιεγραψα παραπανω ( μην αγχωνεσαι οτι θα πονεσεις γιατι αυτο προκαλει τον πονο,σπασε τον φαυλο κυκλο, χαλαρωσε τη κατω γναθο αστη να κρεμεται σε ξεκουραστη θεση οταν εχεις κλειστο στομα αντι να κλεινεις τα δοντια κανονικα, το μασαζακι που σου ειπα) φυσικα χρειαζεται προσοχη στο μασημα τις τροφες που επιλεγεις κλπ...
Δηλαδη οχι τσιχλες, οχι σπορια, οχι οτιδηποτε μασουλαμε χωρις λογο και χωρις να ειναι θρεπτικο, οχι σκληρα παξιμαδια, δεν ανοιγουμε συσκευασιες με τα δοντια, δεν ανοιγουμε πολυ οταν χασμουριομαστε και για να ευθυμησουμε και λιγο να σου πω πως εμενα η γιατρος μου ειπε οχι πιπες χαχαχαχα
Τωρα ως προς το γιατι πασχει η μια πλευρα και οχι η αλλη δεν ξερω, ισως εχεις θεμα μονο στη μια πλευρα. Επισης συνηθως αν υπαρχει θεμα στη μια πλευρα παιζει να υπαρχει και στην αλλη απλα να μην εκδηλωνεται/να μην μας ενοχλει...εγω για χρονια ειχα στη μια πλευρα, μετα επαθα στην αλλη και μετα ησυχασα. 

Παντως εγω ακομα πιστευω οτι αξιζει μια βολτα σε ενα γναθοχειρουργο, οχι γναθολογο, εχει διαφορα. Καλα δεν θα σε χειρουργησει αλλα θα κοιταξει την ανατομια της γναθου σου πιο καλα, θα σε ψηλαφησει, θα κανετε καμια ακτινογραφια (αν και αυτη δεν δειχνει παντα)...παιζει ρολο το να πεσεις σε καλο γναθοχειρουργο που θα σου εξηγησει πως και τι. Εγω ειχα βρει εναν που καθοταν και μου τα εξηγουσε με ενα πλαστικο ανατομικο δειγμα κρανιου/γναθου. Βεβαια ειναι καθηγητης κι ολας, ειχε ορεξη, δεν την εχει οποιος κι οποιος. Και εμενα μεχρι να τον βρω μου ειχαν πει "απλα θα ζεις ετσι τωρα". Οποτε μην πτοεισαι δες το λιγο. Σε ποια πολη μενεις; Αν ειναι η ιδια θα σου πω ονομα. 
Αν δεν ειναι τωρα ουτε αυτο λυση τι να σου πω, ψαξ'το με τα ψυχολογικα αιτια παραπανω, καλο κουραγιο σου ευχομαι!

----------


## potis74

Θα το ψάξω ξανά και θα βρω την λύση, σ' ευχαριστώ. Θα χρειαστώ μάλλον και ψυχιατρική - ψυχολογική βοήθεια. Έχω παραγγείλει και αρχίζω σήμερα ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής που μου συστήσανε με ω3 epa 500 γιατί νιώθω πολύ κουρασμένος, πολύ αγχωμένος και δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω στις καθημερινές μου υποχρεώσεις. Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει λίγο. Θα δείξει...

----------


## etheod06

Καλησπέρα. Έχω τα ιδια συμπτώματα. Τελικά τι βρήκες?

----------


## etheod06

Υποφέρω εδώ και μήνες. Βρήκες άκρη?

----------


## etheod06

Σας παρακαλώ ας μου απαντήσεις κάποιος.... potis 74 τι έχεις τελικά? Έχω τα ίδια συμπτωματα. Δώσε μου ένα email να μιλήσουμε

----------


## Sokolat29

Γεια σας ! Καλέ τι υπέρ ανάλυση υπάρχει εδώ! Μπράβο !!!! Έχω και εγώ παρόμοια συμπτώματα . Τριζω τα δόντια μου στον ύπνο και γενικά είμαι αγχωδης χαρακτήρας ! Επίσης οι πάνω μου φρονιμητες είναι στη φάση που ανατέλλουν . έχω και πανοραμική και βγαίνουν ίσιοι παλι καλά . Λέτε να επιβαρύνει το πρόβλημα αυτό ; Ακούω και στο χασμουρητό κυρίως κρακ κρακ κ καμία φορά όταν μιλάω . Η οδοντίατρος που απευθύνθηκα μου είπε για κροταφογναθικο σύνδρομο αλλά δε με ψιλαφησε . Είπε ότι και τα μουδιάσματα που κάνω είναι από το τρίξιμο των δοντιών ... Εγώ άστα τι βάζω με το που νιώθω μούδιασμα στο μυαλό μου ! Το σιχαίνομαι αυτό το σύμπτωμα . ελπίζω ο νάρθηκας νυχτος που μου έφτιαξε να κάνει δουλειά .....

----------


## ladybird12

Καί εγώ τά ίδια. Καί με αυτόν που ξεκίνησε τη συζήτηση πριν πέντε χρόνια καί με εσένα περίπου. Τό άγχος βγαίνει στον ύπνο καί είναι πρόβλημα. Περαστικά!


> Γεια σας ! Καλέ τι υπέρ ανάλυση υπάρχει εδώ! Μπράβο !!!! Έχω και εγώ παρόμοια συμπτώματα . Τριζω τα δόντια μου στον ύπνο και γενικά είμαι αγχωδης χαρακτήρας ! Επίσης οι πάνω μου φρονιμητες είναι στη φάση που ανατέλλουν . έχω και πανοραμική και βγαίνουν ίσιοι παλι καλά . Λέτε να επιβαρύνει το πρόβλημα αυτό ; Ακούω και στο χασμουρητό κυρίως κρακ κρακ κ καμία φορά όταν μιλάω . Η οδοντίατρος που απευθύνθηκα μου είπε για κροταφογναθικο σύνδρομο αλλά δε με ψιλαφησε . Είπε ότι και τα μουδιάσματα που κάνω είναι από το τρίξιμο των δοντιών ... Εγώ άστα τι βάζω με το που νιώθω μούδιασμα στο μυαλό μου ! Το σιχαίνομαι αυτό το σύμπτωμα . ελπίζω ο νάρθηκας νυχτος που μου έφτιαξε να κάνει δουλειά .....

----------

